# 20 week scan



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin!

I am booked in for my NHS 20 week scan in July, but I wonder if there's any benefit in arranging a private anomaly scan as well. At my private nuchal scan the nasal bone and a few other things were measured which the NHS scan didn't cover. This proved to be a good thing as my age related Downs rick is quite high so it was great to have the extra reassurance which the private scan measurements provided.

Do you know if there are any extra aspects covered in a private 20 week scan compared with the NHS one? 

Thanks so much for your help

clucky xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not aware of any things that are covered in a private scan that aren't in an nhs, but it's completely up to you, if you feel that you will feel more reassured by having one, then go for it, as it's not worth feeling worried for the rest of your pregnancy,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply. I don't know how you find the time for us all but it's much appreciated!

Love Clucky xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks hun, am just glad I can help xxx


----------

